# How do I use my gas boiler to heat water only?



## dubgem (28 May 2015)

I'm sure I was shown how to switch my gas boiler to heat water only (as opposed to radiators and water) but as I never needed to do that (I also have an electric shower) I failed to retain the information.  However now I find I do need to heat just the water and a google search has failed to enlighten me.  Can somebody please tell me how to heat just the water and not the radiators?  I have a vague recollection that involved turning a lever one way for summer and then back for winter. I may be completely wrong.  Would appreciate some help, thank-you AAM peeps.


----------



## peteb (28 May 2015)

depends on your system surely!  In my house if you turn the thermostat down it only heats the water.


----------



## jpd (28 May 2015)

It will be difficult to give an answer as it will depend on how your specific installation is configured . Sometimes, your control unit will have a setting but there are so many different units that it would be impossible to answer with any confidence. Best to give the original installer a call


----------



## dubgem (28 May 2015)

Thanks @peteb and @jpd. 

@peteb - surely that can't be the most efficient method? Wouldn't that just be lowering the temperature so you don't notice the radiators heating, but the water gets heated slightly, yet the system is still heating enough to go around all the rads?

@jpd - I don't have any contact details for the original installer, but there doesn't seem to be a setting on the boiler itself.  I seem to recall it was a lever on a pipe somewhere near the boiler, or possibly in the hotpress.  If anybody has a system like that please advise!


----------



## SemperFi (28 May 2015)

In my hotpress I have a yellow lever. Down = radiators only, Up = water only, in between  = both.


----------



## Leo (28 May 2015)

dubgem said:


> @peteb - surely that can't be the most efficient method? Wouldn't that just be lowering the temperature so you don't notice the radiators heating, but the water gets heated slightly, yet the system is still heating enough to go around all the rads?



Depends how the system is set up, the thermostat could be controlling a motorised valve...


----------



## dubgem (28 May 2015)

Thanks @SemperFi, that sounds familiar (well, except for the yellow part).  Are there any markings on the lever to indicate which is which? (if so it might give me something to look for).


----------



## TTI (28 May 2015)

What is the model of your gas boiler?


----------



## cma (28 May 2015)

In my house, just to the right of water cylinder in the hot press and attached to the pipes, there is a red lever.

It can be moved either in the down or up positions. One direction is for hot water only and the other heats both water and rads.

House built circa 1997 if that helps.


----------



## dubgem (29 May 2015)

Thanks @cma, did have a look for a lever last night but couldn't find one, will look again.

@TTI, would you believe the name has rubbed into a smudge on the boiler so I can't even look it up online!  Think I have the instruction manual somewhere though, will have a root around for that.


----------



## Seagull (3 Jun 2015)

I know our system is set so that turning the thermostat right down turns off the radiators, and the boiler is triggered by the temperature in the hot water cylinder.


----------



## diver (3 Jun 2015)

In my hot press, (house built 1999), there's a red lever attached to a pipe to the left of my hot water cylinder. When this lever runs parallel to the pipe, it means the pipe is open, so all radiators are operational and hot water also goes to cylinder. When I turn the red lever so that it's at a right angle to the pipe (i.e. top of lever faces upwards), it means that I'm shutting off the radiators and my gas boiler only heats my hot water cylinder.

I guess it all depends on what system you have and how it was installed but I hope this might help somewhat. Alternatively, might it be an option to ask a neighbour next-door who might have a similar system to yours?


----------



## Eithneangela (4 Jun 2015)

If you can't find the lever, surely turning off all the radiators will ensure that only the water in the boiler heats up?


----------

